# Angelschein schnellkurs



## androsch (15. April 2012)

........


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

in baden württemberg gibt es nur einen einzigen prüfungstermin im jahr, und der ist im november. 

dann kann man sicher nicht in "irgendeinem" bundesland den schein machen...vermutlich nur da wo man auch wohnt. 

und thema bodensee: 
ohne boot ist es leider eher sinnlos wenn man angeln will. 

entweder man darf vom ufer nicht, fängt nix oder die ganzen touristen nerven.


----------



## androsch (16. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

vielen dank für die antwort! Dann werde ich mich bei einem örtlichen fischereiverein erkundigen!


----------



## White Carp (16. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

kommst du aus Hessen?


----------



## dnz (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> dann kann man sicher nicht in "irgendeinem" bundesland den schein machen...vermutlich nur da wo man auch wohnt.



Ohne was genaueres zu wissen, würde ich sagen, da es ja ein *Bundes*fischereischein ist, dürfte man den in jedem beliebigen Bundesland machen können. Ist allerdings nur geraten, wie gesagt, genaue Quellen hab ich nicht. MfG.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

Es gibt keinen Bundesfischereischein...


----------



## fenmaus (22. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

_*Guten morgen,
du musst einen Fischereischeinen in dieser Gemeinde machen wo du wohnst.
Wenn du auch vor hast mal in Bayern zu fischen, würde ich dir raten die Prüfung zu machen, denn Fischereischeine aus anderen Bundesländern ohne Prüfung werden hier nicht anerkannt.
Wegen der Vorkurse musst dich vor Ort wo du Wohnst erkundigen.*_ * Entweder bei den Fischereivereinen oder Gemeinde.
Gruß 
fenmaus
*


----------



## MPluto (22. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

Du kannst aber auch mal im Angelladen nachfragen. Die wissen im Normalfall wann und wo die Kurse in der Nähe stattfinden.


----------



## antonio (22. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

erst mal müßtest du sagen in welchem bl du deinen wohnsitz hast.
in einigen bl zählt das "wohnortprinzip", das heißt du kannst den schein nur dort machen, wo du wohnst.
dann mußt du dich nach dem nächsten prüfungstermin erkundigen, dies ist auch wieder bl-abhängig.
dann kannst du dich nach lehrgangsanbietern umschauen.

antonio


----------



## AdlerJung (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*

Also ich habe heute in meinem Bürgerbüro (Viernheim / Südhessen) angerufen und die sagten, dass ich den Schein auch wo anders machen kann. Daraufhin rief ich in Frankfurt an (da geht der Kurs am 02.06. los) und diese bestätigten mir, dass ich auch als Viernheimer (Kreis Bergstraße) den Lehrgang samt Prüfung dort machen kann.

Also stimmt die Aussage mit "wohnsitzbezogen" nicht ganz ;-)


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein schnellkurs*



AdlerJung schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute in meinem Bürgerbüro (Viernheim / Südhessen) angerufen und die sagten, dass ich den Schein auch wo anders machen kann. Daraufhin rief ich in Frankfurt an (da geht der Kurs am 02.06. los) und diese bestätigten mir, dass ich auch als Viernheimer (Kreis Bergstraße) den Lehrgang samt Prüfung dort machen kann.
> 
> Also stimmt die Aussage mit "wohnsitzbezogen" nicht ganz ;-)



wieso stimmt doch, wohnsitz in hessen.
ja in einigen bl ist es aber noch verschärfter da zählt der landkreis.

antonio


----------

